# Beja airport open



## HJC (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi. 
For anyone who is living in the Alentejo area I can confirm that Beja airport is open and operation. At the moment there is only one flight a week on a Sunday morning flying to Heathrow with a company called Sunville. I used the service 2 weeks ago and I must confess it was very good.
The lady on the check in desk told me the service was to run until the latter part of September and will resume in February 2012. 
Hopefully the number of flights and routes will increase next year.

H :clap2:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Just had a look at the costs. They are not cheap. However if they save you a drive to Lisbon or Faro maybe that will make up the difference.


----------

